

Coffitivity - salimawad
http://coffitivity.com/

======
csmattryder
This was posted 20 hours ago[1], and had a decent discussion.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5325012>

------
chookrl
wow, I gotta try this!

------
xmpir
sounds legit...

